# Too much filtration?



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

How much is too much filtration? Does it depend on the tank size? At what point do plants stop pulling nutrients from the water column, just because it's going by to fast. I run a 18T with a eheim 2224 (turns tank over 8-9 times), and things look fine.
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=19414


----------



## pineapple (May 4, 2004)

I've always thought of 'too much filtration' in two ways:

- having a large filter turned to low or very low flow on a small tank. I suspect that a filter is best designed to work at a mid to mid-high flow rate. When turned down mid-low to low it does not work as well - the flow through the media is not so well distributed.

- having a large filter on a small tank can lead to having a fast water flow which, in some instances might be useful and in others a disadvantage. Depending on what one puts in the cannister, it can still be OK.

I have a 2224 on a 20g high and it is perfectly right in terms of flow and filtration.

Andrew Cribb


----------

